# Losing connection



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

My minis keep losing their connection. It seems like every day now two of the three don't have a connection when I go to watch TV, and I have to wait for them to reboot- then it's fine. Now my third one just lost it in the middle of watching a show.

I'm hoping that it's just that the mini's have new software and the XL4 doesn't yet (as of a day or two ago), but what else could be causing this? It wasn't happening up until recently...

Would adding MoCA filters help at all? I'm currently totally unfiltered.


----------



## wizardman13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bigg said:


> My minis keep losing their connection. It seems like every day now two of the three don't have a connection when I go to watch TV, and I have to wait for them to reboot- then it's fine. Now my third one just lost it in the middle of watching a show.
> 
> I'm hoping that it's just that the mini's have new software and the XL4 doesn't yet (as of a day or two ago), but what else could be causing this? It wasn't happening up until recently...
> 
> Would adding MoCA filters help at all? I'm currently totally unfiltered.


Same problem here and same setup (Almost, I only have two Minis). I was actually just looking at old post to see if anyone else is having this problem. My problem started around the end of September, start of October and it's killing me. I tried to talk to Tivo and I wasn't getting anywhere. I've had no problems for over 6 months and now this.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

It definitely could be the mix of software versions for both of you guys.

A moca poe filter could help... you might be getting interference from outside the house. Only one is needed.

With a filter installed, you should get a cleaner signal and theoretically more bandwidth.

Have you checked your 'network status' and looked at your Moca speeds, bad packets, packets with errors, tx and rx power, etc?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lgnad said:


> It definitely could be the mix of software versions for both of you guys.
> 
> A moca poe filter could help... you might be getting interference from outside the house. Only one is needed.
> 
> ...


I haven't looked at the network stats. I'm hoping it will clear up when I get the new software on the XL4, if that doesn't work, I guess I'll get a filter or two (I could also block off the whole line to the cable modem in case there's interference or something there).


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

MoCA networking issues generally stem from bad coaxial wiring, splitters that aren't rated for up to 2000Khz, and/or other frequencies (from other devices) that are interfering with MoCA communication. 

Of course, a device can be bad, but until eliminating the above, you can waste a lot of time blaming electronics and replacing them out of frustration. MoCA works flawlessly much more frequently than a wireless connection and works much more effectively, but since it's something that people are more unfamiliar with, it can be more difficult to troubleshoot when there is a problem. 

Basically, think of it as when you were a kid and you talked to another kid through a styrofoam cup, attached to a string, attached to another styrofoam cup. Coaxial cabling is the string. MoCA devices are the cups. If you physically pinch the string, you can notice that the effectiveness of the communication decreases. Alternatively, if you tied the string to something else that makes noise, you would notice that communication will suddenly become difficult. You can imagine a lot of ways to interfere with that signal as well.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It's working now. I'll just keep my fingers crossed. I know how MoCA works, basically, it's just got some peculiarities that aren't well known, like how to troubleshoot it. It may have also been a software issue with the TiVos, and nothing to do with the network they were running on...


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Seems like one of my minis will lose connection to the roamio about once a month and it takes a lot of rebooting, trouble shooting, swapping them around to rule out cable problems, etc. it's a giant pain in the a$$ and inexcusable IMO. What I also hate is the flimsy power connection to the mini. Not secure at all. What possible excuse could there be for this?


----------

